# Having Dove shipped - What to expect



## vanja (Dec 27, 2010)

So sometime around the end next month I will have my dove shipped to me and I'm wondering what I need to know. Is there a day that is generally set up to be delivery day? Is it only weak days? Will I have to go to the post office or will they come to my door? I know the person said that the boxes he normally uses are big enough for 8 doves so I'm assuming she'll have lots of room to move around.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

You want to have the bird shipped to you on Monday or Tuesday .. Wednesday at the latest so the bird can reach you during the week and not be stranded over a weekend. Also make sure there are no postal holidays that might delay the bird. 

Make sure the shipper has your correct address and a phone # where you can be reached. Once you have the Express Mail tracking #, you can watch the progress of the shipment on the USPS site. 

I suggest you notify your local post office that you have a live bird shipment coming once you have the tracking # and ask them to call you immediately when the bird arrives and then you go and pick the bird up at the post office. They will deliver, but I prefer to go pick them up as it gets the birds home and settled in more quickly than waiting for the postman to deliver.

You also have to be aware that very cold or very hot weather may result in birds not being accepted for shipment. Depending on the weather where the bird is coming from and the weather in your area, it may not work out that the bird can be shipped when you are hoping.

Terry


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

TAWhatley covered most everything.

Just wanted to add that snowstorms etc in transit can slow your bird's arrival. My dove came a whole day late because much of the US had big storms the day she was supposed to come. I was worried sick, but she was ok.


----------



## vanja (Dec 27, 2010)

Ok, so since I take the bus everywhere do you think it will be a problem if I have to take the bus to the post office to pick her up? I'm in FL so we are having pretty mild weather right now so standing at the bus stop shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## vanja (Dec 27, 2010)

Libis said:


> TAWhatley covered most everything.
> 
> Just wanted to add that snowstorms etc in transit can slow your bird's arrival. My dove came a whole day late because much of the US had big storms the day she was supposed to come. I was worried sick, but she was ok.


That's true. Even though there is no snow in this state that person I'm buying from is shipping from WI.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

vanja said:


> Ok, so since I take the bus everywhere do you think it will be a problem if I have to take the bus to the post office to pick her up? I'm in FL so we are having pretty mild weather right now so standing at the bus stop shouldn't be a problem.


That depends what time the buses run and what time your post office gets its first shipment of the day. If the buses run earlier you might find yourself stuck waiting outside for some time. I don't think it will horribly hurt your bird or anything for her/him to wait at the post office for just a bit if the buses run later.

Other than that, I don't see too much of a problem-especially with nice weather outside, unless there's some kind of "no animals" rule on the buses.


----------



## vanja (Dec 27, 2010)

So I would have to get there first thing in the morning? It's just that I work from 8-2 mon and 8-3 tues. I have all fri off but as mentioned that wasn't a good idea. So this can't be done on a weekend? My post office is open on sat if that makes any difference.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

vanja said:


> So I would have to get there first thing in the morning? It's just that I work from 8-2 mon and 8-3 tues. I have all fri off but as mentioned that wasn't a good idea. So this can't be done on a weekend? My post office is open on sat if that makes any difference.


Well, you could have the bird shipped from WI on Wednesday and hope that it arrives on Friday. If not on Friday, then hopefully it arrives on Saturday.

The Midwest is due to get SLAMMED again with snow, so I would really, really, really check with the post office about the safety of shipping the bird this time of year.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

vanja said:


> So I would have to get there first thing in the morning? It's just that I work from 8-2 mon and 8-3 tues. I have all fri off but as mentioned that wasn't a good idea. So this can't be done on a weekend? My post office is open on sat if that makes any difference.


This can all happen on whatever day, it's just that if your bird ends up stuck at the post office over the weekend, then that's not a good thing. My main concern is that the winter weather in the area where the bird is being shipped from is going to cause problems. Most likely the bird will have to go from WI to Chicago and from there to you .. either directly or with additional stops. The more stops, the more potential for problems in my mind. I have had birds shipped to me from New York City and Miami on a weekday, and they were here at my post office at 6 AM my time the following morning .. they made it non-stop. I've had others that had to make stops along the way that took 3 days to get here .. and once 4 days. After 2 days, it begins to get very worrisome.

Terry


----------



## alejandro10352 (Jan 4, 2011)

vanja said:


> So I would have to get there first thing in the morning? It's just that I work from 8-2 mon and 8-3 tues. I have all fri off but as mentioned that wasn't a good idea. So this can't be done on a weekend? My post office is open on sat if that makes any difference.



I live in Florida also and about 3 weeks ago i received my birds from WI also. The person send them on Tuesday and i receive them on Thursday morning. the post office call me at 6:00 in the morning to pick them up.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

My bird made it here a day late at 9am, though there was slowing due to severe weather.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

There is a huge storm out in the midwest right now.. I would wait... the middle of winter is not the best time to ship live bird just for this reason.. wait for a monday or tuesday with settled weather for that week.. you will just have to make arrangements at work so you can go pick them up..


----------



## vanja (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for the replies. Its going to be a few more weeks before I have everything set up and I am ready but I will definitely be looking at the weather in the mid west. I use to live in MI and IL so I know what it's like there.


----------

